# كيف تتعامل مع نقاط ضعفك



## M a r i a m (4 يونيو 2008)

أولاً 
عليك الا تخجل من ضعفك او تلوم نفسك على انفعالاتك او تسرف في تعذيب نفسك على كل تصرف خاطئ يصدر منك فأنت بشر 

ثانياً
لاتعطِ أي موقف حجماً أكبر من حجمه واهتماما اكثر ممايستحق والا انتابك القلق وفقدت قدرتك على التعامل مع الواقع بحجمه الطبيعي فالمبالغه والتهويل في المشاكل والأزمات التي تواجهنا يجعلنا فريسه سهله للقلق وعدم التمكن من حلها بصوره صحيحه مما يظهرنا 

لا تجلس مكتوف الايدي 
اذكر الله دائما 
اسع لمحبة الناس..وللخير اعمل.. 
فكر في الأفضل فقط..واعمل..وتوقع الأفضل.. 


عش كل لحظات يومك قبل الفوات.. 
وأعدّ نفسك للأخرى قبل الممات.. 
ولا تحزن لماض فات , ولا تغتم لمستقبل آت.. 
ليس لنا من الماضي سوى الاعتبار.. 
وليس علينا أن نكون للمستقبل بانتظار 

فإن القدر محتوم.. 
ولن ينفع نفسك اللوم.. 

بل أسع واجتهد واعمل وتفائل.. 
وتعلم وارق وطور نفسك بتواصل.. 
واسعد وبث السعادة من حولك.. 
ومن أزال الحزن عن غيره.. 
كان بينه وبين الحزن حائل 

كن مبتسم الروح في كل الأحوال.. 
ولا تنس أخيك من السؤال.. 
واجعل لكل من تعرف قيمته.. 
ستكون بذلك في الاعين قمةً في الجمال.. 
فهذا لدى كل الناس غاية النوال.. 


سافر و حب العالم من حولك.. 
أخرج وتعلم واستمتع .. 
انظر وتفكر وتأمل 
​


----------



## "mony" (4 يونيو 2008)

ثانكس على التوبيكـ المميز 
تقبلى مرورى​


----------



## M a r i a m (4 يونيو 2008)

ميرسي لمرورك الجميل يامونى بجد
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## وليم تل (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كيف تتعامل مع نقاط ضعفك*

سافر و حب العالم من حولك.. 
أخرج وتعلم واستمتع .. 
انظر وتفكر وتأمل 
شكرا يارا
على الموضوع الرائع
مودتى​


----------



## M a r i a m (5 يونيو 2008)

ميرسي وليك لردك الجميل
نورت الموضوع بجد​


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كيف تتعامل مع نقاط ضعفك*

مووضوع يدعو للتفاؤل ..ميرررسى  يا يارا ومنتظرين المزيد من مواضيعك الجميله .


----------



## M a r i a m (5 يونيو 2008)

*ميرسي لردك الجميل يادونا بجد
نورتى مواضيعي ​*


----------



## mero_engel (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كيف تتعامل مع نقاط ضعفك*

*موضوع جميل يايارا*
*تسلم ايدك *​


----------



## M a r i a m (5 يونيو 2008)

ميرسي ياميرو لمرورك الجميل ومشاركتك الاجمل
نورتى الموضوع بجد​


----------



## مورا مارون (25 يونيو 2008)

أولاً 
عليك الا تخجل من ضعفك او تلوم نفسك على انفعالاتك او تسرف في تعذيب نفسك على كل تصرف خاطئ يصدر منك فأنت بشر 

ثانياً
لاتعطِ أي موقف حجماً أكبر من حجمه واهتماما اكثر ممايستحق والا انتابك القلق وفقدت قدرتك على التعامل مع الواقع بحجمه الطبيعي فالمبالغه والتهويل في المشاكل والأزمات التي تواجهنا يجعلنا فريسه سهله للقلق وعدم التمكن من حلها بصوره صحيحه 
 


ثالثا:
لا تجلس مكتوف الايدي 
اذكر الله دائما 
اسع لمحبة الناس..وللخير اعمل.. 
فكر في الأفضل فقط..واعمل..وتوقع الأفضل.. 

رابعا
عش كل لحظات يومك بفرح وسلام.. 
وأعدّ نفسك للحياة الجديدة بعد الممات.. 
ولا تحزن لماض فات , ولا تغتم لمستقبل آت.. 
ليس لنا من الماضي سوى الاعتبار.. 
وليس لنا من المستقبل سوى الانتظار
فإن القدر محتوم.. 
ولن ينفع نفسك اللوم.. 

خامساً
بل أسع واجتهد واعمل وتفائل.. 
وتعلم وارتقي وطور نفسك بتواصل.. 
واسعد وبث السعادة من حولك.. 
ومن أزال الحزن عن غيره.. 
كان بينه وبين الحزن حائل 

سادسا:
كن مبتسم الروح في كل الأحوال.. 
ولا تنس أخيك من السؤال.. 
واجعل لكل من تعرف قيمته.. 
ستكون بذلك في الاعين قمةً في الجمال.. 
فهذا لدى كل الناس غاية النوال.. 


سابعا:
سافر و أحب العالم من حولك.. 
أخرج وتعلم واستمتع .. 
انظر وفكر وتأمل
رنم له فهو يستحق منك
كل الاكرام


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كيف تتعامل مع نقاط ضعفك*

*عجبنى موضوعك ده أوووى يا مورا ميرررسى وربنا يباركك ​*.


----------



## برنسيسةاسكندرية (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كيف تتعامل مع نقاط ضعفك*

*بسم الاب البادى والابن الفادى والروح القدس علية قوتى واعتمادى
فعلا تحفة وكلام حلو اوى بس اللى يقدر ينفذة لائنى فى حاجات اقوى من كل دة غصب عنك بتضايق وبتخليكى تفكرى بس بجد موضوع رائع ياريت اقدر انفذ ربع كلامك مرسية على موضوعك*


----------



## وليم تل (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كيف تتعامل مع نقاط ضعفك*

بل أسع واجتهد واعمل وتفائل.. 
وتعلم وارتقي وطور نفسك بتواصل.. 
واسعد وبث السعادة من حولك.. 
ومن أزال الحزن عن غيره.. 
كان بينه وبين الحزن حائل 

شكرا مورا
على النصائح الرائعة
مودتى​


----------



## beso0o (26 يونيو 2008)

*موضوع يخليى الواحد يتفائل شوية 
ويخرج من الغم اللى هو فيه هههههههههههههه
ميرسى 
god with u​*


----------



## مورا مارون (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: كيف تتعامل مع نقاط ضعفك*



وليم تل قال:


> بل أسع واجتهد واعمل وتفائل..
> 
> وتعلم وارتقي وطور نفسك بتواصل..
> واسعد وبث السعادة من حولك..
> ...


 

*شكرا وليم ليك *

*لان قارئ جيد ومتابع لجميع المواضيع*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك *
*ونعمة ربنا معاك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 سبتمبر 2008)

كيف تتعامل مع نقاط ضعفك 

أولاً 
عليك الا تخجل من ضعفك او تلوم نفسك على انفعالاتك او تسرف في تعذيب نفسك على كل تصرف خاطئ يصدر منك فأنت بشر 

ثانياً
لاتعطِ أي موقف حجماً أكبر من حجمه واهتماما اكثر ممايستحق والا انتابك القلق وفقدت قدرتك على التعامل مع الواقع بحجمه الطبيعي فالمبالغه والتهويل في المشاكل والأزمات التي تواجهنا يجعلنا فريسه سهله للقلق وعدم التمكن من حلها بصوره صحيحه مما يظهرنا 

لا تجلس مكتوف الايدي 
اذكر الله دائما 
اسع لمحبة الناس..وللخير اعمل.. 
فكر في الأفضل فقط..واعمل..وتوقع الأفضل.. 


عش كل لحظات يومك قبل الفوات.. 
وأعدّ نفسك للأخرى قبل الممات.. 
ولا تحزن لماض فات , ولا تغتم لمستقبل آت.. 
ليس لنا من الماضي سوى الاعتبار.. 
وليس علينا أن نكون للمستقبل بانتظار 

فإن القدر محتوم.. 
ولن ينفع نفسك اللوم.. 

بل أسع واجتهد واعمل وتفائل.. 
وتعلم وارق وطور نفسك بتواصل.. 
واسعد وبث السعادة من حولك.. 
ومن أزال الحزن عن غيره.. 
كان بينه وبين الحزن حائل 

كن مبتسم الروح في كل الأحوال.. 
ولا تنس أخيك من السؤال.. 
واجعل لكل من تعرف قيمته.. 
ستكون بذلك في الاعين قمةً في الجمال.. 
فهذا لدى كل الناس غاية النوال.. 


سافر و حب العالم من حولك.. 
أخرج وتعلم واستمتع .. 
انظر وتفكر وتأمل

خاص بــــ:download:ــــ

جـ†ــروب ربنــ†ــــا موجود على منتديات الكنيسه 
فهرس جـ†ــروب ربنـــ †ــــا موجود على منتديات الكنيسه
شعارنــــ†ــــا 
† كله للخير † ربنــــاموجود † مسيرها تنتهى †


----------



## نيفين ثروت (28 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل يا كوكو
ربنا معاك
و يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 سبتمبر 2008)

مرسىىىى على مرووورك يا نيفين 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 سبتمبر 2008)

*سافر و حب العالم من حولك.. 
أخرج وتعلم واستمتع .. 
انظر وتفكر وتأمل



جميله قوي يا كوكو


مرسي ليك​*


----------



## kalimooo (29 سبتمبر 2008)

*شكرا" اخي kokoman
على الموضوع
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 سبتمبر 2008)

mikel coco قال:


> *سافر و حب العالم من حولك.. ​*
> *أخرج وتعلم واستمتع .. *
> *انظر وتفكر وتأمل*​
> 
> ...


 
مرسىىىى على مرووورك يا مايكل 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 سبتمبر 2008)

كليم متى قال:


> *شكرا" اخي kokoman*​
> *على الموضوع*
> *ربنا يباركك*
> 
> *سلام المسيح*​


مرسىىىى على مرووورك يا كليم 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (29 سبتمبر 2008)

*



			سافر و حب العالم من حولك..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


حلو اوى دى يا كوكو بجد تسلم ايدك يباشا ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 سبتمبر 2008)

مرسىىىى على مرووورك يا انجى 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 أكتوبر 2008)

*موضوع رائع يا كوكو ميررررررسى وربنا يباركك ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 أكتوبر 2008)

مرسىىىى على مرووورك يا دونا  
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## meri (20 أكتوبر 2008)

كيف تتعامل مع نقاط ضعفك

أولاً 
عليك الا تخجل من ضعفك او تلوم نفسك على انفعالاتك او تسرف في تعذيب نفسك على كل تصرف خاطئ يصدر منك فأنت بشر 

ثانياً
لاتعطِ أي موقف حجماً أكبر من حجمه واهتماما اكثر ممايستحق والا انتابك القلق وفقدت قدرتك على التعامل مع الواقع بحجمه الطبيعي فالمبالغه والتهويل في المشاكل والأزمات التي تواجهنا يجعلنا فريسه سهله للقلق وعدم التمكن من حلها بصوره صحيحه مما يظهرنا 

لا تجلس مكتوف الايدي 
اذكر الله دائما 
اسع لمحبة الناس..وللخير اعمل.. 
فكر في الأفضل فقط..واعمل..وتوقع الأفضل.. 


عش كل لحظات يومك قبل الفوات.. 
وأعدّ نفسك للأخرى قبل الممات.. 
ولا تحزن لماض فات , ولا تغتم لمستقبل آت.. 
ليس لنا من الماضي سوى الاعتبار.. 
وليس علينا أن نكون للمستقبل بانتظار 

فإن القدر محتوم.. 
ولن ينفع نفسك اللوم.. 

بل أسع واجتهد واعمل وتفائل.. 
وتعلم وارق وطور نفسك بتواصل.. 
واسعد وبث السعادة من حولك.. 
ومن أزال الحزن عن غيره.. 
كان بينه وبين الحزن حائل 

كن مبتسم الروح في كل الأحوال.. 
ولا تنس أخيك من السؤال.. 
واجعل لكل من تعرف قيمته.. 
ستكون بذلك في الاعين قمةً في الجمال.. 
فهذا لدى كل الناس غاية النوال.. 


سافر و حب العالم من حولك.. 
أخرج وتعلم واستمتع .. 
انظر وتفكر وتأمل


----------



## SALVATION (21 أكتوبر 2008)

_معلومات اجد فيها ما اعجبنى
ميرسى كتييير 




​_


----------



## iam_with_you (21 أكتوبر 2008)

عش كل لحظات يومك قبل الفوات.. 
وأعدّ نفسك للأخرى قبل الممات.. 
ولا تحزن لماض فات , ولا تغتم لمستقبل آت.. 
ليس لنا من الماضي سوى الاعتبار.. 
وليس علينا أن نكون للمستقبل بانتظار 






بجد كلام حلو اوى مرسى :Love_Letter_Open:


----------



## meri (21 أكتوبر 2008)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _معلومات اجد فيها ما اعجبنى
> ميرسى كتييير
> 
> 
> ...






شكرااااااااااا على مشاركتك تونى
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## meri (21 أكتوبر 2008)

iam_with_you قال:


> عش كل لحظات يومك قبل الفوات..
> وأعدّ نفسك للأخرى قبل الممات..
> ولا تحزن لماض فات , ولا تغتم لمستقبل آت..
> ليس لنا من الماضي سوى الاعتبار..
> ...












شكرااااااااااا على مشاركتك
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## mero_engel (21 أكتوبر 2008)

عش كل لحظات يومك قبل الفوات.. 
وأعدّ نفسك للأخرى قبل الممات.. 
ولا تحزن لماض فات , ولا تغتم لمستقبل آت.. 
ليس لنا من الماضي سوى الاعتبار.. 
وليس علينا أن نكون للمستقبل بانتظار 

فإن القدر محتوم.. 
ولن ينفع نفسك اللوم


*ميرسي علي النصايح الغاليه دي ياماري*
*تسلم ايدك*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## kalimooo (21 أكتوبر 2008)

مكشورة اختmeri
نصائح مهمة سلام المسيح معك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع راااااااااائع يا ميرى 
مرسىىىىى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك 

​


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 أكتوبر 2008)

* موووووضوع جميل يا meri  ميررررسى يا قمر وربنا معاكى .​*


----------



## meri (23 أكتوبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> عش كل لحظات يومك قبل الفوات..
> وأعدّ نفسك للأخرى قبل الممات..
> ولا تحزن لماض فات , ولا تغتم لمستقبل آت..
> ليس لنا من الماضي سوى الاعتبار..
> ...






العفو ميرو
شكرا على مشاركتك الجميلة
نورتى الموضوع


----------



## meri (23 أكتوبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> مكشورة اختmeri
> نصائح مهمة سلام المسيح معك​






شكراااااااااا على مشاركتك الجميلة يا اخ كليمو
نورت الموضوع


----------



## meri (23 أكتوبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع راااااااااائع يا ميرى
> مرسىىىىى على الموضوع
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك
> 
> ​







شكراااااااااااا على مشاركتك يا كوكو مان
نورت الموضوع


----------



## meri (23 أكتوبر 2008)

dona nabil قال:


> * موووووضوع جميل يا meri  ميررررسى يا قمر وربنا معاكى .​*









ميرسى يا قمر على مشاركتك  الجميلةيا دونا
نورتى الموضوع


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (15 فبراير 2009)

*كيف تتعامل مع نقاط ضعفك ؟*

*
كيف تتعامل مع نقاط ضعفك :
-----------------------------

أولا 
عليك ألا تخجل من ضعفك أو تلوم نفسك على انفعالاتك أو تسرف فى تعذيب نفسك على كل تصرف خاطىء يصدر منك فأنت بشر ..


ثانيا
لا تعط أى موقف حجمآ أكبر من حجمه وأهتمامآ أكثر مما يستحق والا انتابك القلق وفقدت قدرتك على التعامل مع الواقع بحجمه الطبيعى فالمبالغه والتهويل فى المشاكل والأزمات التى تواجهنا تجعلنا فريسه سهله للقلق وعدم التمكن من حلها بصورة صحيحة ..


ثالثا
لا تجلس مكتوف الأيدى
أذكر الله دائما
اسع لمحبة الناس .. وللخير اعمل
فكر فى الأفضل فقط .. وأعمل وتوقع الأفضل ..


رابعا
عش كل لحظات يومك قبل الفوات
وأعد نفسك للأخره قبل الممات
ولا تحزن لماضى فات .. ولا تهتم لمستقبل آت
ليس لنا من الماضى سوى الاعتبار
وليس علينا أن نكون للمستقبل بانتظار 
فان القدر محتوم
ولن ينفع نفسك اللوم ..


خامسا
بل اسعى واجتهد واعمل وتفائل
وتعلم وأرق وطور نفسك بتواصل
واسعد وبث السعادة من حولك
ومن أزال الحزن عن غيره
كان بينه وبين الحزن حائل ..


سادسا
كن مبتسم الروح فى كل الأحوال
ولا تنسى أخيك من السؤال
واجعل لكل من تعرف قيمته
ستكون بذلك فى الأعين قمه فى الجمال
فهذا لدى كل الناس غاية النوال ..


سابعا
سافر وحب العالم من حولك
أخرج وتعلم وأستمتع
أنظر وتفكر وتأمل*​


----------



## kalimooo (15 فبراير 2009)

*رد: كيف تتعامل مع نقاط ضعفك ؟*


سبع نصائح اجمل من بعضها ميريم

شكراااااااا اختي

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## alita (15 فبراير 2009)

*رد: كيف تتعامل مع نقاط ضعفك ؟*

بدء الصوم الصلاة والمغفرة والتوبة الى  الله


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (15 فبراير 2009)

*رد: كيف تتعامل مع نقاط ضعفك ؟*

*موضوع جميل يا مريام 
فية نقطة بحاول انفذها ومش عارفة

مرسي يا قمر​*


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (15 فبراير 2009)

*رد: كيف تتعامل مع نقاط ضعفك ؟*



كليمو قال:


> سبع نصائح اجمل من بعضها ميريم
> 
> شكراااااااا اختي
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك



*ميرسى لمرورك الدائم ولتشجيعك كليمو
دايما منور مواضيعى
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 فبراير 2009)

*رد: كيف تتعامل مع نقاط ضعفك ؟*

موضوع جميل جدا يا ميريام 

ميرررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (15 فبراير 2009)

*رد: كيف تتعامل مع نقاط ضعفك ؟*



alita قال:


> بدء الصوم الصلاة والمغفرة والتوبة الى  الله



*ميرسيي لمرورك
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (15 فبراير 2009)

*رد: كيف تتعامل مع نقاط ضعفك ؟*



rgaa luswa قال:


> *موضوع جميل يا مريام
> فية نقطة بحاول انفذها ومش عارفة
> 
> مرسي يا قمر​*



*طيب يلا شدى حيلك كده ونفذيها بقى هههههههههههه

ميرسييييييييي لمشاركتك الجميله راجعه ليسوع
حقيقى نورتييييينى
ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (16 فبراير 2009)

*رد: كيف تتعامل مع نقاط ضعفك ؟*



​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 فبراير 2009)

*رد: كيف تتعامل مع نقاط ضعفك ؟*

*موضوع جميل ومفيد

شكرا ميريام

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (16 فبراير 2009)

*رد: كيف تتعامل مع نقاط ضعفك ؟*

*موضوع رائع يامرمر
وياريت تتنفذ
ربنا يسهل



شكرا ليك ياجميل​*


----------



## silvy (16 فبراير 2009)

*رد: كيف تتعامل مع نقاط ضعفك ؟*

موضوع رائع و صدقينى احلى حاجة فى الدنيا انك تسلمى حياتك لربنا وهو هيقودها سواء فى وقت الضعف او فى وقت القوة لانه هو الراعى الصالح


----------



## max mike (10 مارس 2009)

*شكرا على الموضوع الرائع ده*


----------



## اني بل (10 مارس 2009)

موضوع ملفت ويرعى انتباه الكثيرين من الناس ،الكل عنده ضعفات ،وهذا نقلني وذكرني ببولس الذي قال : أفتخر بالحري في ضعفاتي لكي تحل علي قوة المسيح.
والرب يزيدك نعمة فوق نعمة


----------

